# Disk defragmenter



## neofan3 (Jan 8, 2007)

It has many passes. Will it ever stop ? How many passes are considered enough ?

win 7 home premium 64 bit.


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

If you have never done it, this could take quite some time depending on the size of the hard drive.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Don't manually defrag. Windows 7 takes care of this in the background. Running it manually causes unnecessary wear and tear on the drive. 

I've been running Windows 7 for over 2 years and have never manually defragged a drive. Every time I've checked, fragmentation is always less than 1%.


----------



## neofan3 (Jan 8, 2007)

Well, it is not the first time I used the defragmenter but I feel trouble using it. It should say when I can stop like the previous windows. Instead it is a vague 0% consolidated , is this considered a progress from win 7?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

What, exactly, are you running that shows multiple "passes" and "0% consolidated"? These are not messages I've seen with Windows 7 disk defrag. What is the fragmentation level of the drive you're trying to defragment? If it's more than 1-3%, then you have other problems.


----------

